# x800xl vivo core 7.15 mem 13.5



## pwnt by pat (Mar 30, 2005)

So, uh, yeah.  I've tried a couple of different versions and a couple of betas and all of them show me with 4 pipes and 2gigs of ram.  Some versions give me a core of 7.15mhz with mem of 13.5mhz while others give me garbage, #j%s or something like that.  Also, the 'mem' button says my card isn't supported.

I have an x800xl vivo made by Powercolor with 2ns ram.  Help?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 30, 2005)

This is repairing the .24 with debugview running:

00000000	0.00000000	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     Compiled at 23:27:02 on Mar  6 2005	
00000001	0.00012152	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     ATIToolAddDevice: Created FDO 859683F0	
00000002	0.00258804	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): WARNING ATIToolRegQueryValueKey: ZwQueryValueKey failed c0000034	
00000003	0.00267297	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): ATIToolSys loading.. searching for devices..	
00000004	0.00268442	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x5950 bus 0 dev 0	
00000005	0.00269252	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x5A34 bus 0 dev 2	
00000006	0.00272046	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x437A bus 0 dev 11	
00000007	0.00272744	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4379 bus 0 dev 12	
00000008	0.00273443	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4374 bus 0 dev 13	
00000009	0.00274141	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4372 bus 0 dev 14	
00000010	0.00276097	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x554D bus 1 dev 0	
00000011	0.00309816	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x5950, bus: 0, dev 0	
00000012	0.00310347	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0x0, mmrPhy: 0x4100.	
00000013	0.00316158	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xA8003100	
00000014	0.00316968	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0x807C0	
00000015	0.00322806	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA80F37C0	
00000016	0.00323728	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   No bios signature found. Fixing bios addr. to 0xC0000.	
00000017	0.00329539	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xF7416000	
00000018	0.00330433	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000019	0.00330908	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000020	0.00331467	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x5A34, bus: 0, dev 2	
00000021	0.00332053	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0x0, mmrPhy: 0x10100.	
00000022	0.00338842	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xA8C71100	
00000023	0.00339680	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xC5F50	
00000024	0.00345407	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA8123F50	
00000025	0.00346301	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   No bios signature found. Fixing bios addr. to 0xC0000.	
00000026	0.00352084	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA8331000	
00000027	0.00352978	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000028	0.00353453	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000029	0.00354011	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x437A, bus: 0, dev 11	
00000030	0.00354822	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xFE00, mmrPhy: 0xFC00.	
00000031	0.00360604	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xA8103C00	
00000032	0.00361415	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0x0	
00000033	0.00361918	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fixing bios address to 0xC0000	
00000034	0.00367617	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA7FF3000	
00000035	0.00368538	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000036	0.00369013	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000037	0.00369572	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x4379, bus: 0, dev 12	
00000038	0.00370382	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xF900, mmrPhy: 0xF700.	
00000039	0.00376165	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF7973700	
00000040	0.00376947	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0x0	
00000041	0.00377450	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fixing bios address to 0xC0000	
00000042	0.00383149	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA84B8000	
00000043	0.00384071	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000044	0.00384546	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000045	0.00385077	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x4374, bus: 0, dev 13	
00000046	0.00385887	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xFE02D000, mmrPhy: 0x0.	
00000047	0.00391558	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF7B2B000	
00000048	0.00392396	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xFF540	
00000049	0.00398123	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA8842540	
00000050	0.00399017	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   No bios signature found. Fixing bios addr. to 0xC0000.	
00000051	0.00404800	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA89A8000	
00000052	0.00405722	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000053	0.00406169	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000054	0.00406756	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x4372, bus: 0, dev 14	
00000055	0.00407538	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0x400, mmrPhy: 0x0.	
00000056	0.00413237	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF7B33000	
00000057	0.00414047	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xFF540	
00000058	0.00419774	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xF7993540	
00000059	0.00420696	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   No bios signature found. Fixing bios addr. to 0xC0000.	
00000060	0.00426535	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA860B000	
00000061	0.00427429	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000062	0.00427904	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000063	0.00428490	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x554D, bus: 1, dev 0	
00000064	0.00429189	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xB0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFDDF0000.	
00000065	0.00435642	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF7B3B000	
00000066	0.00436508	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xC0000	
00000067	0.00442263	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA86AB000	
00000068	0.00469780	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   LM63 temp chip detection: success (0x24)	
00000069	0.00470255	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: LM63	
00000070	0.00470702	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000071	0.00471289	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): 7 ATI devices found. Using: id: 5950 bus 0. dev 0.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2005)

7 ATI devices found. Using: id: 5950 bus 0. dev 0.

uh cant be right 

you got an rs480 or something? if yes please find out which device id is which device so i can map them out from detection..


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh schnap.  I didn't even think about that.  It found the IGP and was trying to oc it.  That would explain the 4 pipes, but no the speed nor the memory.  Yeah, I do have the rs480.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2005)

fixed in next build


----------



## pwnt by pat (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome, thanks.  Any release date?


----------

